# My first Z Scale Structure



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

This is my first Z Scale structure. I needed a few more band-aids, but I did it!
I reduced our N scale Plan 735 to Z scale to see how it would work. This is a C.O.R. Depot - could be Frankford, COE Hill, Marmora, or a few others along the Central Ontario Railway line, now part of CN.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks fabulous! Nice color/weathering. The nickels really put that tiny size into perspective.

Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, very nice.


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

I can't believe how tiny it is. You did an excellent job.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Z Scale*

Thanks! I've done a few N scale projects, and am going to begin an N scale layout soon, but Z scale is definitely SMALL!. I might do a few more just to challenge myself.
TC
scalemodelplans.com


----------



## alocsin (Jun 26, 2011)

What is this made out of? Metal? Paper?


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

Platform is balsa, walls are paper, roof is .017" veneer with paper shingle texture. Chimney is balsa wrapped with Micromark brick paper. The rest was tweezers and a magnifying lamp.


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

way too small for me--good on ya


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

One thing about doing the Z scale version is that it's good practice for modelling N scale. When I went from HO scale to doing my first N scale project it was quite intense, but like they say, practice makes perfect - or at least better. You can check out my last two N scale projects at: http://www.scalemodelplans.com/smp/pgs/catalog.html The two at the top are done in N scale. I'm actually getting quite comfortable with N scale now, so I'm gradually building up my "real estate" for my new layout. The key is patience, something that doesn't come naturally to me, but I'm definitely getting more comfortable with smaller pieces. Another nice thing about N scale is that projects take far less material, so If you make a mistake it doesn't take much to do a piece over again.

TC
scalemodelplans.com


----------



## Nevada wheel (Feb 18, 2012)

do you use a microscope to hook up the trains? or put them on the track?


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't have any Z scale, but I imagine a microscope would come in handy! I do have a lighted magnifying glass on a boom that I couldn't do without. I've pickup up several tricks for working on small N scale structure pieces, and I hope to have a tutorial on these posted in the future.
TC


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

TC how about putting the station next to a piece of track with a loco on it? I'd really like to see more z pictures. Pete


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

How is your eye sight doing.............that is small. Great idea on the material use.


----------



## tccarson (Mar 3, 2011)

*Z Scale Depot*

Thanks Carl & Pete. I wish I did have some Z scale rolling stock. I did the z scale as a challenge to myself, and I will definitely do some more. Maybe Santa will bring me a Z scale setup for Christmas.

TC


----------

